# cracked dew claw



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Dre cracked his dew claw running around the back yard the other day.. it didnt come off completely so what should i do about it?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww poor guy. I'd wash it up real good and put something on it like bag balm or something and then try to lightly wrap it with something like an ace bandage maybe, that way it won't get snagged and rip off and bleed. Then just give the vet a call in the morning and see what they think. They may want him to come in or maybe give you care instructions over the phone.  Poor guy I hope he feels better.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I dunno what u can do. But please let us know what happens. Im so worried that Odin is gunna do the same thing. He's kinda careless that way. And I would just feel terrible if he ripped off a dew claw.... hope u feel better Dre!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Awwww man poor guy. My friends pup did this. The vet snipped it off cause it kept getting caught on stuff. It will regrow though. You can see how it goes? Her pups got inflamed and started to become infected. Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Yea.. Daisy has done this before but hers came off after a couple days.. ive been pouring alcohol over it and putting neosporin on it to try and keep it from getting infected


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Loki did this to one of his and it took forever to come off, turned black was aweful but didn't bother him. we just kept it clean , I think it had to grow out a bit and then started to come off. I remember trimming it for a year almost it was always cracked and just took a long time to grow out. We had the vet look at it, he said unless it was red , swollen or showing like it was bothering him it wasn't worth removing and putting him under for. I would just do as you are and as it heals maybe start trimming it back if it hasn't fallen off.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Its looking better.. only time it bothers him is when he walks thru long grass or when i mess with it


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

cEElint said:


> Yea.. Daisy has done this before but hers came off after a couple days.. ive been pouring alcohol over it and putting neosporin on it to try and keep it from getting infected


OUCH! leave it alone it will be fine.... nails heal quickly


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

cEElint said:


> Its looking better.. only time it bothers him is when he walks thru long grass or when i mess with it


lol then don't mess with it! 
Venom just recently broke her nail down at the base and that took a few weeks to grow out and fall off and yes it's painful but more painful if you mes with it! Sometimes less is more and why many times I tell people to leave it alone whatever it is. A dog with a healthy immune system and something minor like that will heal on it's own without our help. Of course we watch it to make sure there is no infection but even a mild infection the body will sure on it's own. When we start to mess with it and open it back up then you leave a way for bacteria to get in and start an infection.

Peroxide is not a good cleaner after the first time as it kills bad bacteria but also kills healthy cells that are trying to heal. Alcohol cleans by drying things out, ie drying up fast to kill the bacteria but is painful and not really good for cleaning. There are great antiseptic cleaners you can get at the drugstore or things like betadine.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> lol then don't mess with it!
> Venom just recently broke her nail down at the base and that took a few weeks to grow out and fall off and yes it's painful but more painful if you mes with it! Sometimes less is more and why many times I tell people to leave it alone whatever it is. A dog with a healthy immune system and something minor like that will heal on it's own without our help. Of course we watch it to make sure there is no infection but even a mild infection the body will sure on it's own. When we start to mess with it and open it back up then you leave a way for bacteria to get in and start an infection.
> 
> Peroxide is not a good cleaner after the first time as it kills bad bacteria but also kills healthy cells that are trying to heal. Alcohol cleans by drying things out, ie drying up fast to kill the bacteria but is painful and not really good for cleaning. There are great antiseptic cleaners you can get at the drugstore or things like betadine.


:goodpost:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you Lisa. Exactly what i wanted to hear..lol.. ive only cleaned it twice, and he hated it so i leave it alone now


----------



## PIGPEN (Sep 30, 2012)

i try to keep them short.
good luck with it


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Poor thing  broken nails always suck.. all mine have really long nails.. i dont clip them cause they use them on the carpet.. i paint mine's with nail hardner.. pheonix pulled a back nail out last year at an adba pull and every time one starts growing back in he chews it off.. guess hell never get that nail back.. lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> Poor thing  broken nails always suck.. all mine have really long nails.. i dont clip them cause they use them on the carpet.. i paint mine's with nail hardner.. pheonix pulled a back nail out last year at an adba pull and every time one starts growing back in he chews it off.. guess hell never get that nail back.. lol


Crush did that too when his was trying to grow back in , took FOREVER ... Had to watch him like a hawk we wrapped it over and over { he always pulled it off though when we werent watching} we used bitter apple spray on him regular anything to keep him from getting it. Really is a pain when they do that crap. Ended up using a cone when we couldn't watch him and it has now grown back in.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Well. It came off when the boys got into it.. lol


----------

